
Help me name my new gaming company  - freediver
Hey! I am also looking for a suitable name for the new company. Help me pick the best!<p>Candidates:<p>Ticbit<p>Any Key to Play<p>Do While Play<p>Gravity Fun<p>Gameonium<p>Gaming Byte<p>Mad Council<p>Mouse Aim<p>You have five points to spend in your votes, spend them any way you like (ie. one name gets 5 pts, or 3+1+1 etc..)<p>Thanks to anyone who votes!
======
anigbrowl
Can we nominate? I put 5 points on 'Brian.' It's kid-friendly, and after
people laugh at it they'll remember it because it's an unusual name for a
company. It's very personal.

I think about names a lot. I'm too tired now to dig up my old posts about it,
but what your existing pool all have in common is that they're trying to
describe what sort of company you are. This is not what a name is for - a few
companies do have such names, but they tend to be first-in-market ones like
Electronic Arts. What you want from a name is stickiness. It doesn't have to
explain anything: it has to provoke people's curiosity.

I was one of the few nerdy people to get the pun in 'Google.' But that didn't
matter - the first time people heard the word, there was no way they could
forget it. From your short list of aspirational names, I feel like your
company should be called Brian.

    
    
      'What's the name of your company?'
      'Brian.'
     

Nobody, but nobody, is going to let the conversation end there. They will ask
you more questions, and the will tell people about a funny little company
called - get this - 'Brian.'

~~~
freediver
Yep feel free to nominate.

I do like Brian, but personal names are, well, personal and I have no relation
to anyone called Brian. I do not even have any superhero character I like that
is called Brian. Interesting view though.

~~~
anigbrowl
I forgot to mention that it's an anagram of 'brain.' See how it goes for you _
I realize it's from far out of left field.

------
ricardobeat
My first reactions:

    
    
        Ticbit           tidbit?
        Any Key to Play  too long
        Do While Play    too long but edible
        Gravity Fun      bland
        Gameonium        game onion?
        Gaming Byte      auto generated?
        Mad Council      now that's a name
        Mouse Aim        FPS-only?
    

I'd follow kellros' advice: go for a short, solid name.

~~~
freediver
Great feedback. Mad Council is very popular choice, but since our first game
is for kids I am wondering what can be effect of "by Mad Council" as the first
thing popping out when you start the game for you child.

------
kellros
Hah, when I saw your question and Tidbit popped into my head - quite amusing
to see you got ticbit as your first option :).

I'd almost not go for an adjective. Think about names of popular companies
such as 'Blizzard', 'Electronic Arts', 'Zenga' etc. You could call it 'Storm'
or 'Zero' - the real trick is just to get a name that hasn't been taken yet.

Good luck.

~~~
freediver
Thanks, so Ticbit 5 pts from you :) How about Gameonium?

------
pacomerh
From the list I like best "Mouse Aim", the others are kinda ordinary, the
second would be ticbit

